# Bitten



## Winifred (Dec 4, 2006)

I purchased a Grey Fancy rat at the beginning of September. She is pretty well behaved and has been getting along well. I had to deal with a few bites, nothing serious, just tugging, and an occasional peeing on my shirt, but overall very well behaved. Then out of the blue last night she bit my eye lid.

I was sitting on my bed using my laptop and Winifred was on my shoulder. She was sniffing my left cheek and I wasn't really paying too close attention. That is when she sprang at my eye, bit my eye lid HARD and ripped back. I put her back in her cage and went into the bathroom and my eye lid was bleeding profusely.

What could have caused her to do this? I don't feel compelled to play with her any more since she attacked me unprovoked. Any other similar experienes?


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

dont stop playing with her every one makes mistake she may have seen you blink and thought u were playing or that there was something on you im sure she wouldnt hurt you. my rats dont bite me but they bite my boyfriend they dont draw blood they just enjoy nibbling him! is your eye ok now?


----------



## Roddanagh (Dec 9, 2006)

She might not have realized it was part of you, if that makes any sense. An old rat of mine knew very well that my hands and arms were friendly caretakers she had no reason to bite, but she had a habit of testing whether anything else was food. Especially my poor ear. And FEET! God, she'd chomp the **** out of my toe if I gave her half a chance. 

Eyelids are extremely fragile things, and they bleed bleed bleed at the slightest injury. Anything but an exploratory bite would have likely ripped through it completely. I know it must have hurt, but it probably wasn't near as hard of a bite as it felt like. But while I do agree that she probably didn't mean anything by it, I would be a little more cautious during play time from now on. She might have learned that what she did hurt you.. but she might've not. 

I hope your eye's okay, and I hope that you're able to forgive your little rat friend.


----------



## CHNOPS (Dec 15, 2006)

when you start playing with her again wear swimming goggles and that should prevent the eye bites


----------



## MamaRat07 (Dec 20, 2006)

I had a rat do the same to me. She's cool one moment, and attacks my eye lid the next. I think, don't know but think, while she was sniffing my face my eyelash must have brushed her or something. Because she never attacked me again, I just didn't let her get near my eyes anymore.

Hope you're okay.


----------

